# Sideshooting Pickle Fork Shooter



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello Again! I Hope You All Are Doing Well.

I Have Been Working On This Slingshot For A Few Days, And I Am Glad To Say I Finally FInished!

The Slingshot Is A Pickle Fork Shooter That Is Held Sideways In Your Hand. I Don't Know If One Of These Has Been Made Before, But I Haven't Seen Any. This Design Should Prevent Any Hand Hits! It Is Made From A Maple Board That Was 3/4" Thick And 2.5" Wide. I Cut The Shooter From A 7" Long Segment, And The Width And Thickness Stayed The Same. It Is Finished With A Very Light Coat Of Polyurethane Sanded Smooth With 440 Grit Sandpaper. I Am Happy With The End Result And It Shoots Pretty Good! I Hope You All Like It As Well!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That's a cool idea! Like training wheels for a PFS. No hand hits while learning to shoot this style frame....I like it, a lot.

Todd


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Like training wheels for a PFS.


Spot On! That's Exactly What I Was Aiming For. Thanks For The Kind Words!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cool man, awesome idea.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Good ingenuity. I don't think I would've thought of that in a million years.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Really nice, Unique too.
Will have to try one similar myself


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

That is a cool pfs here's my version made back in 2011

The very strange thing about this one hold horizontal and it shoots good hold it vertical and fork hit happens


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Truly a good idea!

Greetings to CA,

Be


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

No more hand hits when learning pfs style shooting.

Cool idea!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is an interesting idea.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

This means I can finally remove my padded Kevlar glove when shooting my psf.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Just my opinion ... but it seems like that would be harder to shoot than an actual PFS.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks For The Feedback! I'm Glad You Guys Like It.



NaturalFork said:


> Just my opinion ... but it seems like that would be harder to shoot than an actual PFS.


I Wouldn't Say It Is Harder, But It Is Different Challenge Than Using A Traditional PFS.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool! Save hands, use side shooter, lol.


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am impressed that is what I need! I have tried shooting a Pfs and let's say my hand hurt to bad so I gave up with this I could try again! Any chance for a build along??


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

So how does it shoot?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Innovative idea, why not? Has your accurate number increased? Any fork hits as yet ? Looks good.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

but ? its the same as shooting it in the vertical hold, tips pointing up, just that your hand is off to the side. wouldnt true sideways shooting be when the fork tips are pointing to the side ? or am i missing something ? :blink:


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> So how does it shoot?





Dr J said:


> Innovative idea, why not? Has your accurate number increased? Any fork hits as yet ? Looks good.


Well, I Have Had About 4 Fork Hits With It. I Believe That The Hits Were Due To Me Jerking Back My Hand as I Released. I Need To Get Some Lighter Tubes Soon. Once I Figured Out The Kinks It Shoots Very Accurately. I've Been Able To Nail Cans Repeatedly With This Slingshot And 3/8" Steel. If Any Of You Try This Wear Safety Goggles! The Wide Face Of The Fork Can Cause Ricochet On A Fork Hit. Luckily I Have Had My Fork Tilted Forward A Bit On The Shots So The Shots Went Upwards.



Imperial said:


> but ? its the same as shooting it in the vertical hold, tips pointing up, just that your hand is off to the side. wouldnt true sideways shooting be when the fork tips are pointing to the side ? or am i missing something ? :blink:


I Called It A Side Shooter Because My Hand Is Twisted To The Side As If I Were Holding A Normal Slingshot Sideways.



> Any chance for a build along??


Sorry, I Am A Bit Confused. Do You Mean Something Like A Step By Step Tutorial? If So I Will Post A Template And Instructions If You'd Like.


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Any chance for a build along??


Sorry, I Am A Bit Confused. Do You Mean Something Like A Step By Step Tutorial? If So I Will Post A Template And Instructions If You'd Like. [/quote]

Yes that is what I was asking of you


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

I drew up a little sketch for something simliar... will have to pull my finger out and give it a go at some point now lol


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't wait for the template going to make one myself if you do not mind


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Interesting for sure. But for long sesson shooting I see it as possibly too much stress on the shootinghand. I may be wrong but that how i picture it.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Template Is Up!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29793-sideshooting-pfs/


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Interesting for sure. But for long sesson shooting I see it as possibly too much stress on the shootinghand. I may be wrong but that how i picture it.


I Find It Being Least Stressful If It Is Held With Your Wrist Straight As If You Were Going To Punch Someone And Your Thumb On The Bottom Of The Slingshot.


----------

